# how many rabbits to feed



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

if i were to feed whole rabbit how many pounds can a adult eat a day?


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I've heard a 'prey diet' usually consists of other meats not just one type, you combine them (chicken, heart, beef, green tripe, rabbit etc etc). 

Google "feeding dogs raw" on your computer. You will find lots of groups and websites devoted to the topic of feeding raw to dogs. There are a lot of opinions on it out there.

Cheers, Goatress


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

i am aware of atleast in humans rabbit starvation because of little fat in them. you can eat alot of rabbit and starve, because of lack of fat


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

i found the anwser kind of . 2-3% of IDEAL body weight daily. so any idea where to find the ideal weight for LGDs?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

An adult what? How much does the dog weigh? How big are the rabbits?

My 6 pound Papillons get 1 ounce of meat per day. Do the math.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Also when you are feeding raw there is a balance you have to maintain between muscle and organ meat and bone. If you feed too much muscle and organ meat it causes a severe calcium defiency because it screws up the phosperous balance and will leach calcium out of the bones. Too much calcium and that can cause kidney stones and worse. If the rabbits are too bony, you dog will get too much calcium and not enough muscle/organ meat. Are they wild rabbits or domestic ones, because I believe a fat domestic rabbit would be a complete and balanced diet and most likely you will know how much they will eat because there will be leftovers when they are full. Will you be able to pull any leftovers away before it draws flies? And will your dogs fight over the carcass?


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

an adult lgd can easily eat a whole good sized meat type rabbit at a sitting, but yes you would need to mix in other sources of meat like chicken or beef or any other available due to the lack of fat in rabbit, but a whole rabbit is great for streaching out the other more costly meats, you can raise your own rabbit alot cheeper than most other meats, fresh roadkill deer is about the only thing cheeper lol,


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If you have a custom butcher in your area, he will sell you fat scraps very cheaply to add fat to the rabbit.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

is it possible to freeze whole rabbits for natural prey diet . although it seems kinda wrong as the prey diet is suppose to be fresh kill. on the other hand if there if more feed and hence rabbit available in summer, dont want to shift the processed grain load from dog to rabbit and still have to buy all the feed all winter


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes you can freeze meat and defrost and feed to dogs. I freeze lamb fat from butchering and beef and feed to dogs. I have never heard or read of freezing if done correctly reducing any value of the meat. And you didn't answer the questions oregon w. posed to you. You need to factor all that in. Some of my LGD's can consume an entire chicken carcass and more at one sitting....my lactating ***** polished off 12 chicken legs. There are no push button answers to this it is going to depend on what you're feeding, how big is it, what does it do, etc.?????!!!!! Fat is essential to a dogs' diet, omega fatty acids, etc. You probably are going to need to supplement with oils or ???? Did you ever google the topic like I said in the beginning? Because I think most of your questions can be answered on a feeding raw diet board or website and there are tons of them out there. Dogs gotta eat and eat well if they are going to do their job for you and exist!!!! My feed bill is huge. But it goes with the territory of what I raise and have and the numbers of dogs I run. Also what the other poster said is true too....go find a butcher in your town and see if you can get reduced rates on bones, fat scraps, etc.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Let them catch their own.








[/IMG] From the day before easter.

I also save all the organ meat from our butchered animals, and each year when I roast a hog I freeze all the bones and fat left over, and divy it out through out the year.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

RIP easter bunny  lol 
yea i was talkin LGD i found answer of 2-3% of ideal weight is that the question you thought unanswered
thanks all


----------

